# [gelöst] Xp über grub booten ( advanced )

## scurrell

Ich weis ja, daß ich hier als Troll gehandelt werde.

Und ich weis: ich bin dumm, ich bin doof und ich hab keine Ahnung von Linux... aber ich geb mir Mühe.

Und ich schmeiß keine Schei*e ins englische.

Na jedenfalls, X im original bekomm ich nicht zum laufen. 

Ist ja nur Hobby, als Rentner, um den Kopf fit zu halten.

Jetzt hab ich hier 2 OS. grub und w8.3 ( frg was anderes, keine Ahnung wo ich das gefunden hab. Der link ist weg. )

-----------------------

Also, wenn meine Kids kommen und den Rechner einschalten ... startet grub2

In der Auswahl nehmen diese natürlich { Windoes auf sda1 }

Hardwaremäßig startet jetzt w8.1.

Meine Frage: Wie schaffe ich es jetzt, ein XPsp3 über VMware zu starten, ohne daß die das merken oder mitbekommen ?

Oder anders formuliert: wie schaffe ich es, direkt in das emulierte Xp von VMware zu starten, ohne das die mir mein gentoo kaputtschießen ?

So wie ich damit aufgewachsen bin, einen Lichtschalter einzuschalten, oder eine Stereo-Anlage; sind die damit aufgewachsen einen Computer einzuschalten und zu benutzen.

Zuallerest startet das win8 logo. Ein neuer User(Admin) wurde eingerichtet. Ohne Passwort.

VMware und soweit... ok

Skype, Facebook, Mails, Internet alles ok

Ich bin nur unerfahren. Abgesehen von persönlichen ... jetzt fehlt mir mal grad das passenden OWrt.Last edited by scurrell on Tue Aug 12, 2014 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint, aber dein Post ist wieder etwas konfus.

Ich versuchs aber mal: du hast also auf deinem Rechner Windows8 und linux und das ist beides in grub eingetragen und startet OK.

Und du möchtest jetzt jetzt einen weiteren Eintrag, der VMware mit Windows XP startet? Soll VMware denn auf Linux oder auf Windows 8 laufen? Wenn Sie auf Windows 8 laufen soll, dann frag besser bei nem Windows Forum nach wie (ob!) das geht.

Unter Linux (gentoo) könntest du das über einen eigenen Runlevel machen. Der Kernel Command line kannst du mit "softlevel=<name>" den Namen des zu startenten Runlevels mitgeben. Den Runlevel kannst du einfach durch anlegen eines Verzeichnis mit dem Namen des runlevels in /etc/runlevels/ erstellen. dann müsstest du noch ein initskript erstellen. das dir deine VMware mit XP startet und dieses skript dem runlevel hinzufügen. Siehe auch hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

----------

## scurrell

Hallo Christian99

vielen Dank für deine freundliche Antwort. Deine Inspiration ist gold wert.

Ich brauch doch in grub.cfg nur den Bootmenueintrag ändern.  :Smile: 

Wenn irgendjemand den Rechner mit <Windowos XP> im Auswahlmenu startet, bootet kernel 3.15.5

Die werden sich vielleicht über das ungewohnte Anmeldemenu wundern, passwort ist ******.

Allerdings muß ich deine Antwort erstmal parsen

```
Soll VMware denn auf Linux oder auf Windows 8 laufen?
```

Das jetzt noch nicht, klar gentoo  :Smile: 

------------

```
Der Kernel Command line kannst du mit "softlevel=<name>" den Namen des zu startenten Runlevels mitgeben.
```

UUih. 

```
Den Runlevel kannst du einfach durch anlegen eines Verzeichnis mit dem Namen des runlevels in /etc/runlevels/ erstellen
```

Ähh. (rc-update add vmware boot)

```
... dann müsstest du noch ein initskript erstellen. das dir deine VMware mit XP startet und dieses skript dem runlevel hinzufügen.
```

initscripte screiben liegt noch weit hinter meinen Fähigkeiten.

Kann ja noch nicht mal epo von der Hilfe ausführen.

-----------------

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Siehe auch hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

 

Heut nicht mehr, morgen.

Hab mal geduckelt: Alle installierte Packete anzeigen. Da hat jeder seine eigene Vorgehensweise.

Vielleicht geht es ja auch einfacher.

Ähh, und gleich ncch ne Frage: VMWare oder Virtualbox ?

Ich hab noch keine gute Seite gefunden, um Portage zu durchsuchen. Die ganzen links sind tot.

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> Ähh. (rc-update add vmware boot) 

 

wenn es ein vmware skript schon gibt brauchst du keins selber schreiben. aber wenn du es dem boot runlevel hinzufügst, wird es jedesmal gestartet, egal welchen grub eintrag du wählst. es soll aber nur gestartet werden, wenn du einen eigenen runlevel hast, kannst du über den grub eintrag den passenden wählen.

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ja noch nicht mal epo von der Hilfe ausführen. 

 

1) was kannst du denn nicht ausführen?

2) willst du das überhaupt ausführen? der thread ist von 2004... wer weiß ob das noch gepflegt wird/ mit aktuellem portage kompatibel ist

3) emerge kann das inzwischen selber: --autounmask-write option. siehe manpage

 *Quote:*   

> Hab mal geduckelt: Alle installierte Packete anzeigen. Da hat jeder seine eigene Vorgehensweise.
> 
> Vielleicht geht es ja auch einfacher.

 

wenn du sagst wie du es machst kann ich(oder sonst wer) sagen ob man einen einfacheren weg kennt.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab noch keine gute Seite gefunden, um Portage zu durchsuchen. Die ganzen links sind tot.

 

https://packages.gentoo.org/

ich bevorzuge aber lokale suche.

----------

## oliver2104

 *Quote:*   

> Also, wenn meine Kids kommen und den Rechner einschalten ... startet grub2 

 

Nehme jetzt mal an dass, wenn Du den Rechner einschaltest auch ... grub2 startet.

Welche Auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt's denn da ?

Und zeig uns mal Deine /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------

## musv

Ich geb mal noch ein paar Ideen: 

Wenn du das XP explizit in der VMWare betreiben willst und das darunter liegende Linux sonst nicht groß benutzt werden soll, kannst du das so machen:

Linux startet

Über /etc/inittab (alt), Systemd-Script (neu) kannst du einen User automatisch startx ausführen lassen. 

Über die Bashrc des Users kannst du automatisch die VMWare starten lassen. Ob VMWare einen Window-Manager braucht, weiß ich nicht. Bei XBMC geht's ohne. Das hat einen Standalone-Modus. 

Bei VMWare gibt's Command Line Parameter, um automatisch ein Gastsystem zu starten.

Links:

Auto-Login und Startx ohne Login-Manager

Auto-Login + Startx mit Systemd

Gentoo-OpenRC-Runlevel

Systemd-Targets (=Runlevel)

----------

## scurrell

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Kann ja noch nicht mal epo von der Hilfe ausführen.  
> 
> 1) was kannst du denn nicht ausführen?
> 
> 2) willst du das überhaupt ausführen? der thread ist von 2004... wer weiß ob das noch gepflegt wird/ mit aktuellem portage kompatibel ist
> ...

 

Und warum wird das nicht entfernt ? <SchulterKnickKraftVerschwind> 

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich hab noch keine gute Seite gefunden, um Portage zu durchsuchen. Die ganzen links sind tot. 
> 
> https://packages.gentoo.org/
> ...

 

mlocate und slocate auch. Wie kannst du lokal durchsuchen ?

Error: no command found. Even after emerge.

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> Und warum wird das nicht entfernt ? <SchulterKnickKraftVerschwind> 

 

weil es damals nützlich war?

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kannst du lokal durchsuchen ? 

 

eix oder emerge --search

 *Quote:*   

> Error: no command found. Even after emerge.

 

ich nix verstehn. (Was ist dein problem?)

----------

## scurrell

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ja noch nicht mal epo von der Hilfe ausführen.

 

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Und warum wird das nicht entfernt ? <SchulterKnickKraftVerschwind>  
> 
> weil es damals nützlich war?

 

Verdorbene Medikamente, bei denen das Haltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen ist, müssen in der Apotheke abgegeben werden.Last edited by scurrell on Tue Aug 05, 2014 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

dann melde doch den thread, ich bezweifle aber das deine meinung von den admins geteilt wird

----------

## scurrell

Dafür sind doch die Forengestalter zuständig, nicht die Admins. Meiner Meinung nach.

Welchen Admin stört 'ne Hilfeseite. Die haben doch ganz was andres zu tun.

@Moderators: Bitte abtrennen Thema soll bleiben -> VM-boot

Neues Thema: Überarbeitete Hilfeseite

----------

## Christian99

wie auch immer, ich fürchte trotzdem, dass deine Meinung nicht geteilt werden wird...

----------

## scurrell

Signatur fehlt in ältern Beiträgen. 

Kann das geändert werden ?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wieso stellst du in zwei Threads die gleiche Frage?

----------

## Josef.95

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum die Antwort auf den Post von musv nun in einem anderen Thread gepostet wurde.

Komplizierter/Unübersichtlicher geht es kaum...

Versuche doch bitte mal in einem Thread bei einem Thema zu bleiben.

----------

## scurrell

Die Antwort war so ... Weltmeister ....

----------

## kurisu

Es ist immer wieder die selbe hanebüchene Komik, mit der User scurrell die hier Anwesenden in geradezu grotesk anmutender Weise offenkundig zu vergackeiern gedenkt. Selten bis überhaupt nicht habe ich dermaßen unstrukturierte, noch dazu jedweder logischen Grundlage entbehrende Posts in einem eigentlich honorigen Internetforum wie diesem entdeckt. Solltest du, User scurrell, es wirklich ernst meinen mit deinen Beiträgen, dann gib dir doch bitte beim Verfassen derselben etwas mehr Mühe. Wenngleich die von deiner Seite repetitiv angeführten persönlichen Umstände hier gänzlich fehl am Platze sind, tut es mir leid für dich, falls es dich wirklich schlimm erwischt haben sollte. Jedoch musst du dir schlicht im Klaren darüber sein, dass du dir mit deinen unklar formulierten Posts zum einen keine Freunde machst, zum anderen kein noch so ambitioniertes Forenmitglied dir konkret helfen können wird. Bitte gib dir einfach mehr Mühe beim Posten. Sorry, aber das musste einfach mal raus.

----------

## oliver2104

Habe den Verdacht, Du hast einfach irgendwas wild durcheinander installiert und kennst Dich jetzt nicht mehr aus.

 *Quote:*   

> Na jedenfalls, X im original bekomm ich nicht zum laufen.
> 
> Ist ja nur Hobby, als Rentner, um den Kopf fit zu halten.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich hier 2 OS. grub und w8.3 ( frg was anderes, keine Ahnung wo ich das gefunden hab. Der link ist weg. )
> ...

 

Also zusammenfassend: du hast Win8.3, Win8.1, WinXPsp3 via VMware, und Grub das auch noch ein Linux starten soll.

für einen Rentner der ein Hobby betreibt um seinen Kopf fit zu halten liegt da die Latte sehr hoch.

Poste einfach mal, was beim Start deines Rechners passiert. 

Startet grub? Welche Optionen? Linux ist Gentoo oder andere Distribution?

Oder ist das für einen Rentner der ein Hobby betreibt um seinen Kopf fit zu halten zuviel verlangt ?

----------

## scurrell

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Habe den Verdacht, Du hast einfach irgendwas wild durcheinander installiert und kennst Dich jetzt nicht mehr aus.

 

Nope. der Rechner startet einwandfrei in alle installierten BS.

Edit: Bitte warten. grunb.cfg kommt gleich. muß nur mal kurz von win nach gentoo.

gentoo ist calculate. Aber die haben gar kein deutsches Forum.

Doch emerge konnte ich mitnehmen.

nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="${saved_entry}"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    for vm in efi_gop efi_uga ieee1275_fb vbe vga video_bochs video_cirrus

    do

      if [ -f ${prefix}/${vm}.mod ]

      then

        insmod $vm

      fi

    done

  fi

}

terminal_input console

terminal_output console

if sleep --interruptible 0 ; then

  set timeout=20

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Calculate Linux Desktop KDE' --class calculate --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-d0f6c11d-967d-4ba1-a15d-53ebe7963177' {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos5'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5 --hint='hd0,msdos5'  0ef45753-f7f4-4d7e-9bd0-4740271f1276

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0ef45753-f7f4-4d7e-9bd0-4740271f1276

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 3.15.5-x86_64-CLD ...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-3.15.5-x86_64-CLD root=UUID=d0f6c11d-967d-4ba1-a15d-53ebe7963177 ro video=uvesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32,mtrr:3,splash=silent,theme:calculate tuxonice tuxonice_resume=UUID=ba192117-bdf6-46f5-b43d-eb5fa272f778 real_resume=UUID=ba192117-bdf6-46f5-b43d-eb5fa272f778 elevator=cfq doscsi calculate=video:nvidia console=tty1 udev quiet 

   echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

   initrd   /initramfs-3.15.5-x86_64-CLD-install

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Calculate Linux Desktop KDE' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-d0f6c11d-967d-4ba1-a15d-53ebe7963177' {

   menuentry 'Calculate Linux Desktop KDE, with Linux 3.15.5-x86_64-CLD' --class calculate --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.15.5-x86_64-CLD-advanced-d0f6c11d-967d-4ba1-a15d-53ebe7963177' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos5'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos5 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos5 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos5 --hint='hd0,msdos5'  0ef45753-f7f4-4d7e-9bd0-4740271f1276

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0ef45753-f7f4-4d7e-9bd0-4740271f1276

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.15.5-x86_64-CLD ...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-3.15.5-x86_64-CLD root=UUID=d0f6c11d-967d-4ba1-a15d-53ebe7963177 ro video=uvesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32,mtrr:3,splash=silent,theme:calculate tuxonice tuxonice_resume=UUID=ba192117-bdf6-46f5-b43d-eb5fa272f778 real_resume=UUID=ba192117-bdf6-46f5-b43d-eb5fa272f778 elevator=cfq doscsi calculate=video:nvidia console=tty1 udev quiet 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-3.15.5-x86_64-CLD-install

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry 'Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-0402F43E081A6B5B' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ntfs

   set root='hd0,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  0402F43E081A6B5B

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0402F43E081A6B5B

   fi

   drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}

   chainloader +1

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/39_memtest86+ ###

menuentry "memtest86+ 4.20" {

   linux16 /boot/memtest86plus/memtest

}

### END /etc/grub.d/39_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

----------

## l3u

```
# 

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE 

# 

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates 

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub 

#
```

Was will uns das nur sagen?!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo ist calculate. Aber die haben kein deutsches Forum.
> 
> 

 

So so...Also war Calculate VOR Gentoo zu haben. Interessant...

Ist Blödsinn..Merkst Du selbst...oder!?..

----------

## oliver2104

scurrell wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Nope. der Rechner startet einwandfrei in alle installierten BS. 

 

Was ist dann überhaupt Dein Problem ?

Deine Kids können Dir Dein Linux gar nicht kaputtschießen,

solange die nicht Linux booten, sich als root anmelden und auch noch

das root-Passwort kennen.

----------

## scurrell

Mein User hat sudo-rechte.

Hab einen neuen User eingerichtet und die sudo-rechte entfernt.

Außerdem hab ich die paranoia, meine Kids lernen in der Schule mehr über Linux, als mir lieb ist.

----------

